# Environnement Classique ?



## Olivier B (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un CDRom de jeu de cheval pour ma fille mais lorsque je le lance, un message m'indique que je ne peux pas ouvrir l'application car l'environnement Classique n'est plus pris en  charge !?
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne et de m'indiquer des solutions éventuelles...
Olivier B
PS : Espère avoir posté au bon endroit


----------



## marvel63 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, tu trouveras quelques infos ici
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-avec-lenvironnement-classic-236685.html

bon courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

Non, tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit, l'environnement "Classic" (Mac OS 9 lancé au sein de Mac OS X), on en parle dans "Classic Mac. On déménage. 

Sinon, sous "Leopard" (Mac OS 10.5.x), cet environnement n'est plus pris en charge, pour faire tourner ces vieilles applications, il te faut un émulateur du genre de SheepShaver (et une version de Mac OS compatible, entre 7.5.2 et 9.04).

Le plus simple est de trouver un OS entre le 8.6 et le 9.04, car ainsi, tu n'as pas besoin d'une image de Rom, le fichier "Mac OS Rom" de ces versions de Mac OS faisant alors parfaitement l'affaire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Rebonjour : Masters of Orion 2 Mac (que j'ai achet neuf pas plus tard qu'hier sur Amazon DE), comment dois-je m'y prendre ? j'espère que c'est le 1.6b 

Sinon qu'en est-il de Masters of Orion 3 Mac ?


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2009)

Sinon tu télécharges le derniers patch de MOO 2. En général sur le CD c'est la version 1.0. Et il me semble bien l'avoir passé en 1.6, mais je n'y ai pas joué depuis plusieurs années. J'ai quand même gardé la boite si l'envie me reprend.

J'ai aussi acheté MOO3 aux US, mais je n'ai joué qu'un brin, car il change beaucoup du premier et deuxième opus. Mais j'aime beaucoup la série et j'ai acheté les 3 à leurs sorties.


----------

